# Epiphone lesPaul upgrades



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yesterday day I finally ordered a new set of pickups for my lesPaul and ended up going with vineham.

I have a sweet 59v for the neck and a 6070(t top) for the bridge

the pickups are in zebra cream and blackto match the plastics on my lesPaul


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm intrigued to hear what you think of them. What pickups were (are) in it that you're replacing?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm intrigued to hear what you think of them. What pickups were (are) in it that you're replacing?


The stock epiphone pro buckers 1&2


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Pickups have been shipped, knobs ordered and I found this nice Skb lesPaul flight case I should be picking up either tomorrow if he’s free or Tuesday 

he wants $140 for it and they are about $295 new so it seems like a fair price .


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

All the parts have been ordered


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Pickups are in nb and knobs are in summerside


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm afraid those knobs won't fit.








Should have ordered metric size.

And I hope this fits a Les Paul


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BGood said:


> I'm afraid those knobs won't fit.
> View attachment 448757
> 
> Should have ordered metric size.
> ...


Yeah one won’t but I ordered a different set , just don’t know what set is here 😂 .


----------



## Jedd85 (3 mo ago)

That should be a nice sonic upgrade for your guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Have one of these on hand if you switch things up later. 








Holmer Tune-O-Matic Style Guitar Bridge Roller Saddles 6 String Chrome Plated Compatible with LP Les Paul SG Style Electric Guitar Parts Replacement. : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Holmer Tune-O-Matic Style Guitar Bridge Roller Saddles 6 String Chrome Plated Compatible with LP Les Paul SG Style Electric Guitar Parts Replacement. : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





Reviews say it fits over stock posts. Im going to grab one and try it out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Have one of these on hand if you switch things up later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how it works out for you


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Definitely the right type of knobs , now for the ones that properly fit to come in


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Now to wait for my friend to get off work to solder my pickups in . I have the leads taped off so it’s easy to find where they go


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Let me know how it works out for you


You first.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Pickups have been shipped, knobs ordered and I found this nice Skb lesPaul flight case I should be picking up either tomorrow if he’s free or Tuesday
> 
> he wants $140 for it and they are about $295 new so it seems like a fair price .
> View attachment 447571
> ...


I have the exact same case for my 2007 Epiphone LPC. 
The hinges for those cases are the weakest part of the case, I had to order more from SKB.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I put a Schaller tailpiece with fine tuners, just like a Floyd Rose trem, very convenient. I can just fine tune while playing, I don't have to go to the headstock to tune.
I also added a Wilkinson Roller bridge, it vastly improved the stability in tuning .
With the ABS style bridge, I couldn’t move the saddle any further.
With the Wilkinson bridge, I moved it further so that I could intonate the D and G strings better .


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

That color looks really nice ! If you have a chance to take a picture outside under natural light, it would show its real color better.

Is the intonation right on that bridge ? We rarely see saddles aligned in a straight line like this.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The proper sized knobs came in, now I have sets that I don’t need and can’t use.

so now I’m waiting on the bigsby


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> The proper sized knobs came in, now I have sets that I don’t need and can’t use.
> 
> so now I’m waiting on the bigsby
> View attachment 449758
> ...


I'm floored !!!! 🤪


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Watch your eyes with those string ends.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The strings got cut against my will lol, and the bigsby is now in canada


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BGood said:


> That color looks really nice ! If you have a chance to take a picture outside under natural light, it would show its real color better.
> 
> Is the intonation right on that bridge ? We rarely see saddles aligned in a straight line like this.


I’m sure I could take one up I the lobby by the glass doors and intonation is actually pretty good


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BGood said:


> That color looks really nice ! If you have a chance to take a picture outside under natural light, it would show its real color better.
> 
> Is the intonation right on that bridge ? We rarely see saddles aligned in a straight line like this.




















it’s too cold and windy lately to to take pictures outside these days


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 450549
> 
> View attachment 450548
> 
> ...


Thanks, worth a try. Red is the hardest color to photograph. It tends to oversaturate and wash out, it usually needs to be tweaked.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The knockoff bigsby came in or as it should be called bugsby to as well as my new phone 

this picture was taken with the old iPhone 11









this one with the 13


















definitely tells me a need a bigsby but look at this terrible mess! How are you supposed to set the guitar up when it isn’t even straight


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got the bigsby to work to bad the g string broke!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> Got the bigsby to work to bad the g string broke!


At least you know it's working


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> At least you know it's working


Yeah, the arm is extremely loose lol, I forgot to tighten it lol.

I tightened the locking screw lol but forgot about the arm bolt lol


----------



## Jedd85 (3 mo ago)

I love the bigsby on the guitar!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Jedd85 said:


> I love the bigsby on the guitar!


Yeah definitely the correct call. In this photo it looks marvellous


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

They do look cool, but, will you really use it?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> They do look cool, but, will you really use it?


I always use my bigsby when I play my guild and other telecaster, also I don’t know how many times I’ve went to grab it on my telecaster deluxe 
And it’s not there


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow !!!! .... Guitar pictures are better than porn, in my book !!!!! .


----------

